# So Cal Forum



## roadfix

Boy, this So Cal forum is dead.


----------



## JaeP

*Gone ridin'*

I think we're all out ridin' our bikes.


----------



## Mapei

As JaeP sez, we've gone out ridin'. The weather is too good.


----------



## cwg_at_opc

me too! every day but today so far thsi week; new garage door(Mesa)
back to intervals tomorrow...


----------



## Hollywood

Mapei said:


> As JaeP sez, we've gone out ridin'. The weather is too good.


nah, its actually dead. I'm the only visible member in the forum right now. One.

That many people out riding during the week/work hours? Compared to SoCal on MTBR, this is snooze central.

kick it up a notch, y'all. Post some pics of your rides or something. Nudge me when you do, I'll be napping on my keyboardddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## il sogno

Weather's been good this week. Gonna be a hot weekend tho. 

p.s. I'm invisible.


----------



## roadfix

I'm off to do the Montrose group ride this morning. Looking forward to getting dropped as usual. Later...


----------



## I am The Edge

roadfix said:


> I'm off to do the Montrose group ride this morning. Looking forward to getting dropped as usual. Later...



i spend more time at that "other" place... :wink:


----------



## x3u93n3x

*ummm.... i got ditched.*



roadfix said:


> I'm off to do the Montrose group ride this morning. Looking forward to getting dropped as usual. Later...



ummm, i was waiting at the corner of Cerritos & Arrow Hwy this morning at 9am.... NO ONE CAME!!! wtf? Alternate route?


----------



## magicant

I am The Edge said:


> i spend more time at that "other" place... :wink:


I spend all my time in Podium Girls. In between watching hotties in Pamplona.


----------



## roadfix

x3u93n3x said:


> ummm, i was waiting at the corner of Cerritos & Arrow Hwy this morning at 9am.... NO ONE CAME!!! wtf? Alternate route?


That's too early.....the pack doesn't roll through that intersection til at least 9:15.


----------



## roadfix

I am The Edge said:


> i spend more time at that "other" place... :wink:


Well......that "other" place you speak of is dead as well this morning. Seems like everyone over there is doing the Slacker Century down the coast.......so I came here to play....


----------



## magicant

don't look at me, I'm ready for bed. I can't keep posting!


----------



## roadfix

Damn, I'm good..

(just saying...)


----------



## DrRoebuck

Dead is sorta the norm here, no?


----------



## cwg_at_opc

i'll take pictures today in Griffith Park.

OK, here you go. the first is of my friend Bill down at the end of the bike path.
can y'all guess where the second was?


----------



## I am The Edge

magicant said:


> I spend all my time in Podium Girls. In between watching hotties in Pamplona.




[rainman] there are lots and lots of them. [/rainman]


----------



## cwg_at_opc

*pics from griffith park 17jul07*

here's the group of folks from my work, at our lunchtime ride.
we did TT hill three times today. my thighs are huge now and they hurt.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

You are not kidding on the dead part. There's an echo in here. And where are the MEN. :skep:


----------



## roadfix

LolaLeatherHips said:


> And where are the MEN. :skep:


So you wanna see SoCal men in spandex?....they're can be found here.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

roadfix said:


> So you wanna see SoCal men in spandex?....they're can be found here.


What's bike forums?


----------



## roadfix

LolaLeatherHips said:


> What's bike forums?


Well, it's another cycling forum which happens to be 100X more active than this forum...I think I've seen you there and even ridden together on forum rides.....


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

roadfix said:


> Well, it's another cycling forum which happens to be 100X more active than this forum...I think I've seen you there and even ridden together on forum rides.....


Really? Wow! I've ridden with you? What club? And are you hot? :shocked:


----------



## roadfix

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Really? Wow! I've ridden with you? What club? And are you hot? :shocked:


Am I hot? What kind of question is that?!! Of course, I'm hot! Only hot guys in spandex post here!
You must be hot yourself. What do you normally ride?


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

roadfix said:


> Am I hot? What kind of question is that?!! Of course, I'm hot! Only hot guys in spandex post here!
> You must be hot yourself. What do you normally ride?


A Madone 5.2 WS. Stock granite blue. I wanted custom but to hell if I'd chuck that amount out. 

You tell me if you think I'm hot. :ciappa:


----------



## roadfix

LolaLeatherHips said:


> A Madone 5.2 WS. Stock granite blue. I wanted custom but to hell if I'd chuck that amount out.
> 
> You tell me if you think I'm hot. :ciappa:


I recall seeing a hot chick on a bike similar to your's in Griffith Park several times. Do you ride there?


----------



## cwg_at_opc

*obligatory....*

this thread has taken a new turn, and thus is useless without pics.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

roadfix said:


> I recall seeing a hot chick on a bike similar to your's in Griffith Park several times. Do you ride there?


There was a fire there and I think the roads are still closed. And you? Thanks, though, I suspect you've seen me. What bike do you rride?


----------



## roadfix

cwg_at_opc said:


> this thread has taken a new turn, and thus is useless without pics.


I absolutely agree!


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

cwg_at_opc said:


> this thread has taken a new turn, and thus is useless without pics.


You first, dude. :ihih: Oh, and I finally figured out how to get the avatar loaded. stupid.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

roadfix said:


> I absolutely agree!


where's your photo, spandex man? All I see is a big wheel.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## roadfix

LolaLeatherHips said:


> where's your photo, spandex man? All I see is a big wheel.:smilewinkgrin:


That's just a chainring. My wheel is bigger.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

roadfix said:


> That's just a chainring. My wheel is bigger.


I was assuming that by the size of the ring, that the wheel has to be huge.


----------



## roadfix

LolaLeatherHips said:


> There was a fire there and I think the roads are still closed. And you? Thanks, though, I suspect you've seen me. What bike do you rride?


Yeah, since the fire I haven't ridden there much but I try to make it up to the observatory once a week......either up Western or Vermont from one side or take trash truck hill up, hop the maintenance gate and up to the observatory. We used to do night rides up to the observatory.....that was cool. We may start that up again soon...


----------



## roadfix

LolaLeatherHips said:


> I was assuming that by the size of the ring, that the wheel has to be huge.


We need more women like you on this board.


----------



## cwg_at_opc

sadly, since i'm the one with the camera(iphone) there aren't any pics of me yet,
just my friends/riding group. if you see a guy on a white kestrel 200ems with
the seat jammed all the way forward, with cow-horns and clip-ons, then you've just
seen me. i typically wear the following jerseys: classic Motorola(blue/red), Cactus
Cup(green or yellow), a weird QRoo jersey(white with big blue bubbles), a white
Specialized tribal flame, or sometimes my Tour of China(red with a gold dragon).
i'll ask for one of my friends to get a snap of me next time out...



LolaLeatherHips said:


> You first, dude. :ihih: Oh, and I finally figured out how to get the avatar loaded. stupid.


----------



## roadfix

BTW, LolaLeatherHips.....do you like climbing? If so, we're doing a GMR (Glendora Mountain Road) ride this Sat. If interested, let me know, as there will be a few people from this forum and many more from the 'other' forum meeting for this ride. This is a cool ride up to Mt Baldy Village. Have you ridden up GMR before? We have fast folks and slow pokes on this ride. I'm somewhere in the middle.......but we all regroup at mid-point and have lunch at the village before heading back down. 

Here's that link if anyone's interested:
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=321680


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

roadfix said:


> We need more women like you on this board.


women bore me, but thanks.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

roadfix said:


> BTW, LolaLeatherHips.....do you like climbing? If so, we're doing a GMR (Glendora Mountain Road) ride this Sat. If interested, let me know, as there will be a few people from this forum and many more from the 'other' forum meeting for this ride. This is a cool ride up to Mt Baldy Village. Have you ridden up GMR before? We have fast folks and slow pokes on this ride. I'm somewhere in the middle.......but we all regroup at mid-point and have lunch at the village before heading back down.
> 
> Here's that link if anyone's interested:
> http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=321680


Sounds cool. Baldy is great but if you really want a burn, climb hwy 39. I'm out near lake hughs this weekend. Not sure of the route but it'll burn I'm sure. I'm riding with a real climber. I'm a phony who acts like I can climb when really I'd rather hammer on the flats. looks like a fun crowd on that forum. Nice photos. I checked the other forums. Road blows. you seem cool though. I like your style. well, that and you seem to be the only man on here. :cornut:


----------



## roadfix

LolaLeatherHips said:


> I'm out near lake hughs this weekend. Not sure of the route but it'll burn I'm sure.


Try not to overheat. It's gonna be hot out there....


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

roadfix said:


> Yeah, since the fire I haven't ridden there much but I try to make it up to the observatory once a week......either up Western or Vermont from one side or take trash truck hill up, hop the maintenance gate and up to the observatory. We used to do night rides up to the observatory.....that was cool. We may start that up again soon...


night rides, huh? I love to ride at night. let me know if you do, maybe I can hang. how fast?


----------



## roadfix

LolaLeatherHips said:


> night rides, huh? I love to ride at night. let me know if you do, maybe I can hang. how fast?


Slow casual ride, under 20 miles total. Do you have a good light? We normally have beer and tacos after the ride around Toluca Lake.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

cwg_at_opc said:


> sadly, since i'm the one with the camera(iphone) there aren't any pics of me yet,
> just my friends/riding group. if you see a guy on a white kestrel 200ems with
> the seat jammed all the way forward, with cow-horns and clip-ons, then you've just
> seen me. i typically wear the following jerseys: classic Motorola(blue/red), Cactus
> Cup(green or yellow), a weird QRoo jersey(white with big blue bubbles), a white
> Specialized tribal flame, or sometimes my Tour of China(red with a gold dragon).
> i'll ask for one of my friends to get a snap of me next time out...


In spandex please and from behind. I like to recognize the men I may encounter on the road. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

roadfix said:


> Slow casual ride, under 20 miles total. Do you have a good light? We normally have beer and tacos after the ride around Toluca Lake.


I have a tailrat right now, but I'm going to upgrade soon. Beer and taco? I'm there.


----------



## roadfix

LolaLeatherHips said:


> I have a tailrat right now, but I'm going to upgrade soon. Beer and taco? I'm there.


Great......join us! We'll alert anyone here who's interested.

If you thinking about upgrading your light, stick with the new LED's.....that's where it's at and it'only gonna get better.....


----------



## I am The Edge

LolaLeatherHips said:


> You tell me if you think I'm hot. :ciappa:




i'd hit it.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

I am The Edge said:


> i'd hit it.


Yeh and I'd bite it. off.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

roadfix said:


> Great......join us! We'll alert anyone here who's interested.
> 
> If you thinking about upgrading your light, stick with the new LED's.....that's where it's at and it'only gonna get better.....


My pal told me that. I'm checking into leds. niteriders are ****.


----------



## cwg_at_opc

LolaLeatherHips said:


> In spandex please and from behind. I like to recognize the men I may encounter on the road. :smilewinkgrin:


LOL - since i'm an slow, old fart, you're only likely to see my arse for but
a moment as you zoom by. i wear Pearl Izumi bibs BTW.

i think you and roadfix have much, much more in common...


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

cwg_at_opc said:


> LOL - since i'm an slow, old fart, you're only likely to see my arse for but
> a moment as you zoom by. i wear Pearl Izumi bibs BTW.
> 
> i think you and roadfix have much, much more in common...


Old fart? Come on. If you're on a bike, old cannot be used. The fart part is questionable.


----------



## cwg_at_opc

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Old fart? Come on. If you're on a bike, old cannot be used. The fart part is questionable.


you are a kind and gracious person, and you're right, i'm generally
not considered 'windy'. i am riding a 15+year-old bike tho', so iz
gotz a old bike.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

cwg_at_opc said:


> you are a kind and gracious person, and you're right, i'm generally
> not considered 'windy'. i am riding a 15+year-old bike tho', so iz
> gotz a old bike.


You do gotz an old bike but it must be a good one. I hope mine last as long. It cost more than my jeep did. I'm definitely in the wrong biz


----------



## roadfix

Lola's on a roll.....she just joined today ( I assume) and has posted more posts in a few hours than most post in a month! That's a good thng...


----------



## Hollywood

roadfix said:


> Yeah, since the fire I haven't ridden there much but I try to make it up to the observatory once a week......


keep me posted on the night rides. I just got back from my first trip up to the Obs. since the fire. Why such a lock-down with no area burned? (valley side). Sheesh.

hey Lola - welcome! (hope you're not really a dude).


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Hollywood said:


> hey Lola - welcome! (hope you're not really a dude).


Thks holly, and I hope you really are packing 10 % more wood - no, not a dude.


----------



## Hollywood

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Thks holly, and I hope you really are packing 10 % more wood - no, not a dude.


alrighty then! :O


----------



## Happytime

Hi Lola. Hi Roadfix. I'm new here. Wanna go ride?


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Happytime said:


> Hi Lola. Hi Roadfix. I'm new here. Wanna go ride?


where do you ride?


----------



## il sogno

roadfix said:


> Am I hot? What kind of question is that?!! Of course, I'm hot! Only hot guys in spandex post here!
> You must be hot yourself. What do you normally ride?


Hey, I'm not a guy!


----------



## il sogno

cwg_at_opc said:


> can y'all guess where the second was?


I rode Trash Truck Monday and I'm embarrassed to say I don't know where the second pic was taken. Wait a second, is it on the way to the observatory? The sandy stretch???:idea:


----------



## roadfix

il sogno said:


> Hey, I'm not a guy!


Oops....sorry! Have we met?


----------



## roadfix

Happytime said:


> Hi Lola. Hi Roadfix. I'm new here. Wanna go ride?


Hello! You must be new too. Are you in LA?


----------



## il sogno

roadfix said:


> Oops....sorry! Have we met?


Just cyclists passing each other by in the bike lanes.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

sounds like roadie guy gets around a lot. I like that in a man. :thumbsup:


----------



## cwg_at_opc

il sogno said:


> I rode Trash Truck Monday and I'm embarrassed to say I don't know where the second pic was taken. Wait a second, is it on the way to the observatory? The sandy stretch???:idea:


the second pic is what we call the top of TT hill, right
past the turn to go up to the new water tower. i've only
every made it to the helipad, i think. now that i have
a bunch of miles under my belt, i think i can make it
to the top of Mt Hollywood(with some effort of course.)


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

cwg_at_opc said:


> the second pic is what we call the top of TT hill, right
> past the turn to go up to the new water tower. i've only
> every made it to the helipad, i think. now that i have
> a bunch of miles under my belt, i think i can make it
> to the top of Mt Hollywood(with some effort of course.)


you can do it. once up there you see it's doable. then you'll be riding the loop. Are all cnyns open now?


----------



## roadfix

Just hop over the gate at the top of TT hill. It's not that steep to the top. Nice scenery of the valley too before reaching the top. This was our night ride route ......pretty, but spooky....


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

:yikes: I can imagine it would be spooky up there at night. seen any ghosts?


----------



## roadfix

LolaLeatherHips said:


> :yikes: I can imagine it would be spooky up there at night. seen any ghosts?


Why, do you want to find out?


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

roadfix said:


> Why, do you want to find out?


you going to scare me?


----------



## roadfix

LolaLeatherHips said:


> you going to scare me?


you mean on the bike?


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

roadfix said:


> you mean on the bike?


you mean off?  you sound like a funny guy. when do you want to scare me?


----------



## roadfix

LolaLeatherHips said:


> you mean off?  you sound like a funny guy. when do you want to scare me?


I think I know who you are.  You rode with us on our last San Gabriel River Trail ride from Duarte to Seal Beach and back some couple of months ago??? You were with 3 other gals, I recall.... I might still have that big group parking lot photo.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

roadfix said:


> I think I know who you are.  You rode with us on our last San Gabriel River Trail ride from Duarte to Seal Beach and back some couple of months ago??? You were with 3 other gals, I recall.... I might still have that big group parking lot photo.


post the photo as I'm curious if we've met. i've ridden that trail tons of times with so many groups, I can't recall.:skep:


----------



## roadfix

LolaLeatherHips said:


> post the photo as I'm curious if we've met. i've ridden that trail tons of times with so many groups, I can't recall.:skep:



I don't have that photo but I found this photo from a recent GMR ride. Would that be you by chance..... with the blue Trek? There were so many riders there, I really don't remember who's who.....


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

roadfix said:


> I don't have that photo but I found this photo from a recent GMR ride. Would that be you by chance..... with the blue Trek? There were so many riders there, I really don't remember who's who.....


:mad2: brat...my alter ego was having fun, damn you.  *YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO POST A PIC OF HEIDI KLUM!* Haven't you ever heard of photoshop?! :incazzato: 

Sheesh. Now I have to just be me. Bummer...


----------



## roadfix

Oops.....sorry about that! You should have sent me a private message before I posted that photo.
So is that really you? If so, we've ridden with the same group on several occasions. You've even made comment on my funny bike with only one gear.....


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

roadfix said:


> Oops.....sorry about that! You should have sent me a private message before I posted that photo.
> So is that really you? If so, we've ridden with the same group on several occasions. You've even made comment on my funny bike with only one gear.....


Oh, I'm just giving you a hard time, George. You knew it was me. I just wanted to be my alter ego for a bit. :ihih:


----------



## roadfix

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Oh, I'm just giving you a hard time, George. You knew it was me. I just wanted to be my alter ego for a bit. :ihih:


So we've met. 

Now that I know who you are, are you doing GMR this Sat?


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

roadfix said:


> So we've met.
> 
> Now that I know who you are, are you doing GMR this Sat?


No, I'm doing another ride. I'll PM you. :wink5:


----------



## Happytime

Who ARE you people anyway?

Is this foreplay?


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Happytime said:


> Who ARE you people anyway?
> 
> Is this foreplay?


How much do you charge? :ihih:


----------



## roadfix

Happytime said:


> Who ARE you people anyway?


You're the other girl.


----------



## Happytime

roadfix said:


> You're the other girl.


Huh? I'm not a girl.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Happytime said:


> Huh? I'm not a girl.


You packing wood? I didn't see any in those white shorts on Sunday...and I looked too. :eek6:


----------



## Happytime

White shorts? Eww. Only dorks wear white shorts.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Happytime said:


> White shorts? Eww. Only dorks wear white shorts.


shall I post a pic? :aureola:


----------



## ovoleg

Hi guys. I guess I'll be posting here for a bit. Mary you can now whisper your dirty little words into my ears.


----------



## Happytime

LolaLeatherHips said:


> shall I post a pic? :aureola:


Picture of whom?

I'm a dude. I wear black shorts with no holes in them.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

You're just going to get banned from here too, you know. And, NO dirty whispering for you...you replied too late.


----------



## ovoleg

Oh, but you got me all excited. It has been hard only being able to read and not post...


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Happytime said:


> Picture of whom?
> 
> I'm a dude. I wear black shorts with no holes in them.


hmmmm....hey, George, can you post a pic of that gal in white shorts. I'm sure this "dude" here would love to see it. :yesnod:


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

ovoleg said:


> Oh, but you got me all excited. It has been hard only being able to read and not post...


That's your punishment.  And I'd be careful if I was you with that Sig. If he gets wind of it, you may be permanently banned!


----------



## Happytime

LolaLeatherHips said:


> hmmmm....hey, George, can you post a pic of that gal in white shorts. I'm sure this "dude" here would love to see it. :yesnod:


Bring it on. As long as she ain't fat. I don't like em if they're fat.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Happytime said:


> Bring it on. As long as she ain't fat. I don't like em if they're fat.


Oh, she's phat all right. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grumpy Pig

Ovo we miss you!


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Grumpy Pig said:


> Ovo we miss you!


Yeah, Grumpy is all out of sorts without you!


----------



## ovoleg

I don't care. What he did was a abuse of his privilege to moderate the forum. He is just on a power trip. It was worth it watching all the n00bs.

Can I have my massage now please...


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

ovoleg said:


> Can I have my massage now please...


Grumpy? He wants his massage now. :wink:


----------



## Grumpy Pig

you're closer.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Grumpy Pig said:


> you're closer.


Yes, but you have bigger/stronger hands and a nice disposition. Ovo will go the distance to feel those hands.


----------



## ovoleg

But M.E I heart you...


----------



## Happytime

What's an Ovo?


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

ovoleg said:


> But M.E I heart you...


Yes, and you complete me...but regardless, Grumpy will have to massage your bare back with his big, strong hands. Besides, my stomach still hurts.


----------



## roadfix

I'm still looking for a photo of Happytime's butt.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

roadfix said:


> I'm still looking for a photo of Happytime's butt.


slacker ride report thread


----------



## Happytime

The only way you could've seen my arse is when I dropped all of you at one of the many crits I win. But you don't know who I am anyway, so you're full of it.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Happytime said:


> The only way you could've seen my arse is when I dropped all of you at one of the many crits I win. But you don't know who I am anyway, so you're full of it.


Look it, dudette, if you wanted to be an alter ego, you should have at least tried a different name...like I did. Granted, it didn't work, but I tried. As it is, I've seen your butt in white shorts. You ain't packing! :hand:


----------



## roadfix

LolaLeatherHips said:


> slacker ride report thread


found it.....the left arse.


----------



## Happytime

That ain't me. She's fat. 

Poser.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Happytime said:


> That ain't me. She's fat.
> 
> Poser.


Okay, now we ALL know you ain't a dude. Any dude would be licking his chops over that photo. :shocked:


----------



## Happytime

I like the one on the right. Is she single?


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Happytime said:


> I like the one on the right. Is she single?


Oh, knock it off. ut:


----------



## Happytime

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Oh, knock it off. ut:


Wanna fight?


----------



## Seamus

Happytime, what IS that in your avatar? Please tell me it's not your 'male ideal'. 

Jim


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

:crazy: Happytime is confused. She thought she found a nose hair and thus thinks she's a dude.


----------



## Happytime

I am a dude! I am a dude! 
:incazzato:

You just can't accept it because you're [email protected]! That's what you are! 
I'm goin' home and I'm gonna I'm gonna I'm gonna *bite my pillow*. 

That's what I'm gonna do... :mad5:


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Happytime said:


> I am a dude! I am a dude!
> :incazzato:
> 
> You just can't accept it because you're [email protected]! That's what you are!
> I'm goin' home and I'm gonna I'm gonna I'm gonna *bite my pillow*.
> 
> That's what I'm gonna do... :mad5:


You're so cute. I can't wait to smack that cut girly ass on Saturday! Chow, Bella!


----------



## cwg_at_opc

wow.
just wow. i'm no playa, but this thread really got, how do you say,
peculiar, etrange(fr), - NTTAWWT... far from it...


----------



## Hollywood

be careful what you ask for!

one minute I'm typing about how dead it is. 119 replies later....


----------



## DrRoebuck

ovoleg said:


> I don't care. What he did was a abuse of his privilege to moderate the forum. He is just on a power trip. It was worth it watching all the n00bs.


Now that I've waded through this entire thread ... the mods at Bike Forums are waaaaaaay too heavy-handed.


----------



## I am The Edge

Happytime said:


> Bring it on. As long as she ain't fat. I don't like em if they're fat.



i'd hit it.


----------



## Happytime

I am The Edge said:


> i'd hit it.


You would. Only posers like fat chix.


----------



## ovoleg

Hey guys do me a favor and tell all the n00bs over in BF to stop talking about me in that stupid thread about me. That goes for everybody. I don't like it.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

ovoleg said:


> Hey guys do me a favor and tell all the n00bs over in BF to stop talking about me in that stupid thread about me. That goes for everybody. I don't like it.


Oh, come on! YOU of all people should be able to take a little teasing. :ciappa:


----------



## Grumpy Pig

Ovo - you're not pathetically lurking over there during vacation time are you?


----------



## Sacha

ovoleg said:


> Hey guys do me a favor and tell all the n00bs over in BF to stop talking about me in that stupid thread about me. That goes for everybody. I don't like it.


OK. We'll stop.


----------



## ovoleg

Thank you M.E for doing that why don't you just cut and paste this too. No longer my friend either...

Thats IT. I'm never coming back now. Oh and I wouldn't use Zipps if you gave them to me and paid for me to ride them. They are only for n00bs who crave for attention. 

I don't need them for Reseda but thanks I should be able to break my PB soon enough without them n00b tires.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

ovoleg said:


> Thank you M.E for doing that why don't you just cut and paste this too. No longer my friend either...
> 
> Thats IT. I'm never coming back now. Oh and I wouldn't use Zipps if you gave them to me and paid for me to ride them. They are only for n00bs who crave for attention.
> 
> I don't need them for Reseda but thanks I should be able to break my PB soon enough without them n00b tires.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....Ovvy? :17: Don't you know that mockery is the biggest form of flattery. If we all didn't love you so much, the thread would have never been created. Now stop being a drama queen and take your beatings. You KNOW you'll be back. Besides, you and I have a date to get you out the shorts you are in and into...a new pair. :biggrin5:


----------



## Vertical Jon

ovoleg said:


> Thank you M.E for doing that why don't you just cut and paste this too. No longer my friend either...
> 
> Thats IT. I'm never coming back now. Oh and I wouldn't use Zipps if you gave them to me and paid for me to ride them. They are only for n00bs who crave for attention.
> 
> I don't need them for Reseda but thanks I should be able to break my PB soon enough without them n00b tires.


Dude, you crack me up:thumbsup: Zipps are for rich snobs who have to buy their way up the mountain.


----------



## ovoleg

Can someone please tell those girls over in BF that I didn't get droped today. I pretty much schooled alot of the group except for two guys that were really fast. I be back soon enough..


----------



## I am The Edge

ovoleg said:


> Hey guys do me a favor and tell all the n00bs over in BF to stop talking about me in that stupid thread about me. That goes for everybody. I don't like it.



die in a fire.


----------



## I am The Edge

ovoleg said:


> Can someone please tell those girls over in BF that I didn't get droped today. I pretty much schooled alot of the group except for two guys that were really fast. I be back soon enough..



die in a fire twice.


----------



## DrRoebuck

I am The Edge said:


> die in a fire twice.


See what happens when Bike Forums people cross over?

This is by far the strangest thread evar.

Well, except this guy on Bike Forums had a thread a long time ago about how his saddle smelled like pewp.


----------



## Sacha

I am The Edge said:


> die in a fire twice.


Play nice, I-ATE. Or I'll have to punish you. Again.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

ovoleg said:


> Can someone please tell those girls over in BF that I didn't get droped today. I pretty much schooled alot of the group except for two guys that were really fast. I be back soon enough..


Ovvy, did I see you out riding today? I think I did...he looked like you. :ihih:


----------



## ovoleg

Thas was me. I saw you too but I hate you now because your so mean to me. 
I don't think I will ever talk to you again. 

Oh and I thought about it and decided that I will not go out with you. So I'll see all the rest of you n00bs back over at BF now that I'm free...


----------



## I am The Edge

"you're"

dummy.


----------



## Tiffanie

BF is down *again*. :frown2:


----------



## Sacha

Pics, Tiff? I wanna see pics!!!!


----------



## Tiffanie

Here ya go: Flickr

The set of pics from today's ride is the first listed on the right! 
It was fun!!!


----------



## smw

Tiffanie said:


> BF is down *again*. :frown2:



Nothing new there.


----------



## Tiffanie

Yeah, I'm kind of getting used to it.


----------



## Grumpy Pig

Sacha said:


> Pics, Tiff? I wanna see pics!!!!


Of what, the smoking computer over at BF headquarters?


----------



## Sacha

Wow... a 2-Mod ride! So who all showed up?

I see you, Paul, Mel, Matteo, DaveSannYYZ, Extort, Chimivee, Chucklehead, Nacy, Indolent, Grumpy, Voltie, Jschen... a few more I'm not familiar with?

Extort has nice arms. In fact, lots of you have nice arms. What was this... the *Show Your Guns* Ride?


----------



## Vertical Jon

So is this where the party's at?


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Tiffanie said:


> Here ya go: Flickr
> 
> The set of pics from today's ride is the first listed on the right!
> It was fun!!!


Okay, all I have to say is yum, yum, yummy, yum yum. :thumbsup: You people are too fine. My lord them men make me want to...um...excuse myself. :arf: Oh, and Tiff, you and Mel make me all tingly too. Too bad I missed it!


----------



## Tiffanie

Sacha said:


> Wow... a 2-Mod ride! So who all showed up?
> 
> I see you, Paul, Mel, Matteo, DaveSannYYZ, Extort, Chimivee, Chucklehead, Indolent, Grumpy, Voltie, Jschen... a few more I'm not familiar with?
> 
> Extort has nice arms. In fact, lots of you have nice arms. What was this... the *Show Your Guns* Ride?


There were 19 of us. Let's see if I can remember the others.

justme - Gene
robncircus - Rob
drew12 - Drew
Keith
Cal (don't remember his username)
Nacy
Heath (don't remember his username either)

The Show Your Guns Ride! lol!


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Personally, I wish it had been a "show me more than just your guns ride" but I guess I can't have everything. But you people make spandex look good.


----------



## Sacha

Vertical Jon said:


> So is this where the party's at?


The party was at BikeForums (So Cal regional subforum).

But we got too loud, the neighbors complained and the cops kicked us out. Just as well, as the kegger of Guiness was running dry. So now we're here.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

What is up with BF going down all the time!?:mad5:


----------



## Sacha

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Personally, I wish it had been a "show me more than just your guns ride"


We'll just have to use our  imagination...


----------



## smw

LolaLeatherHips said:


> What is up with BF going down all the time!?:mad5:



Thats the new and improved server.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Sacha said:


> We'll just have to use our  imagination...


Is that hottie-hot Volt boy? I already suspect he's packing a mighty large...um...gel flask.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

smw said:


> Thats the new and improved server.


hmmm...we need to have a chat with someone over there...:skep:


----------



## thomson

hi 

My name is Jim and I ride bikes. I am faster than my friend but he runs instead of rides. I am slower than the rest of my friends.


----------



## Happytime

Hi Jim. 

Do you ride with Real Men or a bunch of gurly-gurlz? 

What kind of bike do you ride? I hope it's not of one those sissy-euro-poser bikes!


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

thomson said:


> hi
> 
> My name is Jim and I ride bikes. I am faster than my friend but he runs instead of rides. I am slower than the rest of my friends.


Hi Jim, welcome to RBV.


----------



## Grumpy Pig

Sacha said:


> We'll just have to use our  imagination...


Ewwww.


----------



## thomson

Happytime said:


> Hi Jim.
> 
> Do you ride with Real Men or a bunch of gurly-gurlz?
> 
> What kind of bike do you ride? I hope it's not of one those sissy-euro-poser bikes!



My, you have ripply muscles.

I ride with gurly-gurls cause I can't keep up with the men. Well I can if I tighten their brakes when they aren't looking. I have the ultimate euro-poser, a Bianchi!!!!


----------



## Tiffanie

We're the Socal BF refugees over here!


----------



## Sacha

Happytime said:


> Hi Jim.
> 
> Do you ride with Real Men or a bunch of gurly-gurlz?
> 
> What kind of bike do you ride? I hope it's not of one those sissy-euro-poser bikes!



Jerk. rrr:


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Happytime said:


> Hi Jim.
> 
> Do you ride with Real Men or a bunch of gurly-gurlz?
> 
> What kind of bike do you ride? I hope it's not of one those sissy-euro-poser bikes!


Nah, he doesn't sound like the type to ride something like a...um...Bianchi....or anything.


----------



## thomson

Regugees indeed. Maybe we should just stay.

Dinner is on the table....ciao,,,oops I mean chow....


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Tiffanie said:


> We're the Socal BF refugees over here!


so sad.


----------



## Happytime

thomson said:


> My, you have ripply muscles.


Jealous much?


----------



## thomson

Happytime said:


> Jealous much?


Did you get those muscles bicycling?


----------



## ovoleg

Sounds like someone needs to buy herself a Jack Rabbit...


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

ovoleg said:


> Sounds like someone needs to buy herself a Jack Rabbit...


I've...um...heard of the "rabbit" and the "wabbit" but "jack rabbit?" Does it have more speeds?


----------



## ovoleg

More zones


----------



## Gretzky

:8: :cornut:


----------



## spingineer

It seems to be the only way to get activity here is when BF database has problems.


----------



## spingineer

hmmm ... not much going on here now. I guess I'll update BJ


----------



## Happytime

thomson said:


> Did you get those muscles bicycling?


I got these muscles beating up on gurlymon Bianchee riders after destroying them on Balcom. You sound familiar, Jimmy. Have I kicked beach sand in your face before?




Gretzky said:


> :8: :cornut:


Another poser. Can't even use the name of a real hockey player like Bob Probert.


----------



## spingineer

Back here again ... someone should buy BF a new server


----------



## spingineer

BF is down again ... gee, what a surprise!


----------



## roadfix

I think I actually spent more time today on RBR than on BF...


----------



## spingineer

roadfix said:


> I think I actually spent more time today on RBR than on BF...


Maybe that'll give you more time to work on your deck!


----------



## I am The Edge

hi

etc


----------



## Gretzky

spingineer said:


> BF is down again ... gee, what a surprise!


I hate when that happens :cryin:


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Me, too! :incazzato: I've been out all day and I log on to BF for some a simple fix, and damn them! :cryin:


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Hey, ya'll, it appears to be back up!


----------



## Gretzky

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Hey, ya'll, it appears to be back up!


Game on!


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Gretzky said:


> Game on!


Never mind... Back down again and miserably slow. :mad2:


----------



## Gretzky

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Never mind... Back down again and miserably slow. :mad2:


Yeah, I couldn't get it to load


----------



## spingineer

Gretzky said:


> Yeah, I couldn't get it to load


Their server uptime is pathetic. I hope they don't get paid for amount of uptime.


----------



## spingineer

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Never mind... Back down again and miserably slow. :mad2:


I have to admit, I do like rbr smilies better than bf.

BTW, you missed me in my norcal bf kit!


----------

